# Anastrozole side effects of high estrogen



## zeust (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello. 

I need advice on my levels and recently prescribed anastrozole. I was put on .5mg 2x week of anastrozole for a higher estrogen level of 120. Been on it for 3 weeks and this last week I have been dizzy, tired, nervous and short of breath. Anyone have these symptoms on this med? Should I get off the anastrozole? Should I try a supplement instead? I was having a few side effects of the high estrogen. 

Thanks for your response. 

================
Estrogens, Total - 120
(Normal Range 40-115)

Testosterone Value- 735


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2019)

I haven’t. Low E makes me feel “sore” but nothing along the lines you mentioned.


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 20, 2019)

What are your side effects of high e?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 20, 2019)

what do the rest of ur blood levels look like, dizzyness etc could be thick blood

how much test are u taking weekly?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2019)

Shortness of breath can be a sign of an allergy to anastrozole/something else in the pill itself. It's generally advised to call your doctor immediately if you experience shortness of breath while on arimidex.

Call your doctor ASAP.


----------



## zeust (Aug 20, 2019)

I never had any of these symptoms prior to taking anastrozole. Probably going to drop the AI. is a 120 E level a big deal?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 20, 2019)

zeust said:


> I never had any of these symptoms prior to taking anastrozole. Probably going to drop the AI. is a 120 E level a big deal?


Were you experiencing any symptoms of abnormally high estrogen? Gyno, water-retention, mood disturbances, etc? Also, how lean are you?


----------



## zeust (Aug 20, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Were you experiencing any symptoms of abnormally high estrogen? Gyno, water-retention, mood disturbances, etc? Also, how lean are you?



Minor ED. No other symptoms. I'm 185 lbs. 6ft.


----------



## snake (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm assuming it was a professional that "Put" you on? If that's the case, ask them. I never had a problem with it myself.


----------

